# Raymond F. Toliver - RIP



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 21, 2006)

I just read that Raymond F. Toliver passed away. Col. Toliver (Ret.) wrote countless books on WW2 and did a great job in organizing reunions between allied and German WW2 fighter pilots. His book "Fighter Aces of the Luftwaffe" will always be one of my favorites.

Rest in peace Colonel!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a copy of that book too Joe. 
Rest well Colonel, and thanks for your service and the stories.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 21, 2006)

Have a copy as well. Good bood. RIP.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2006)

I have that book as well. RIP


----------



## Erich (Dec 21, 2006)

I have an original horrido, and at the time it was a classic,...now it is old and warped news. I have misgivings as the Colonel and I could not connect by phone or mail due to him being "too busy" ........... yeah right

RIP bub


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 21, 2006)

RIP


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 21, 2006)

one of the aviation authors I cut my teeth on along with Caidin and Jablonski


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## Andy (Dec 27, 2006)

I knew Toliver. I talked to him a number of times. I wrote to him, as well. I put him in touch with a couple of the German aces. Borchers, and I believe the other was Dickfeld, but not sure. He promised to give me a letter from Baer, but never quite found it.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 4, 2007)

RIP, and thanks for burying the hatchet.


----------



## majoisa (Jan 8, 2007)

RIP
All the best on the other side...


----------



## joebong (Jan 19, 2007)

Had a crazy idea once to bring "Blonde knight of germany." to cinema. Unfortunatly I'm no wheeler dealer, and a poor writer to boot. Yet he had me over gave me two copies of the book (one signed.)and chewed ideas about my plan for a couple hrs, all from one cold call to him. the guy was a real soul.
God bless you colonel.


----------



## Barrett (Feb 9, 2007)

I contacted Ray when I was in high school, and he replied. Eventually we visited one another several times and discussed "the writing game". Though I wouldn't say I became a protoge', he was always supportive of my ambition as an historian. RIP.


----------



## kiwimac (Feb 17, 2007)

I read his "Blonde Knight", man was a helluva historian and a good author to boot, not a common combination (unfortunately.)


----------



## trackend (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats sad as he was undoubtedly one of the best writers in this field 
Cheers RT


----------



## Saberstrike (Mar 13, 2007)

I salute you.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## tkime (May 6, 2007)

have fun


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2007)

RIP


----------

